# Is this because of my fish tanks?



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, before, I didn't know it was okay to put your hand in the fish tank if you needed to move something. Well, when I did it the first time, it had been a long time since the tank was cleaned, so there were probably high levels of many things that shouldn't be in an aquarium. When I put my hand in the tank, it hurt my arm, like i was putting my arm in some chemical. 
I've cleaned the tank well now, but now I'm getting rashes and more dry skin on my arms, and I'm getting something on my face (I didn't put my face in the water, but it could be from touching my face after touching the water). What could it be? Could I be allergic to the fish, or is it probably something in the water?

Thankz,
Mariah


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are a few things which can be causing this.

First, wash your affected areas very well with lots of soap.

Next, get yourself some long plastic gloves so this doesn't happen again.

Next, make a big water change. If it's doing that to you, imagine what it must be doing to the fish.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

And gravel vac.

Kim


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OUCH! Could be an allergic reaction to something in the tank as well. Definetly start wearing gloves. Drs Foster & Smith, have products a full length arm gloves you can purchase.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also I would take an antihistimine (spelling?) and make sure someone knows what is going on... just in case it gets worse and you need medical attention.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

go to a doctor, tell them what happened, ive seen break outs of microbacteria in a friend because he reached into a filthy turtle pond at work when he had a cut on his arm, it took a very long time to get over it, it resembled ringworm, it was just a nasty bacterial infection in his arm. not trying to get you scared, just letting you know that since the tank was dirty, there is no telling what could be causing it, so go see a doctor just incase its something.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

well the tank isn't dirty. i did almost a full water change this past Saturday, and I plan on doing another one this Saturday (it won't be as big but I will do one). But I've never known myself to be allergic to many things. The only things I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to are mold, dogs (that live inside), and perfume, and dust irritates me too.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

has the problem with your skin cleared up? it may have been something completly unrelated, just a strange coincedence.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

no it hasn't cleared. in fact the small rash i had wasn't red yesterday but now it is. and the skin on my forearms is really dry and itchy today.

yeah maybe it is something unrelated. i don't know.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

def take benedryl and tell your mom - someone in the family needs to know as they said above, in case it gets worse. the fact that you are allergic to mold, indoor dander, dust and perfume means that you are chemically sensitive and you need to be careful. there will be things in the world you will have no idea you are allergic to until you are exposed to them especially since you are already chemically sensitive - also, people's bodies change every 7-10 yrs so what you were once never allergic to, may suddenly be a problem (and this I speak from personal experience as well) - please alert an adult in your family as to what happened - this is not meant to scare you - it should not be taken lightly, tho since now the rash is red.


----------

